# Bunker GUR- where to drop?



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi can someone please confirm where to drop when a bunker is marked GUR due to waterlogging.

Recently played in a match and the ball was hit into a greenside bunker. We agreed that the ball must be dropped without penalty not nearer the hole. However, do you then keep the point at which the ball came to rest in the bunker between you and the pin? or can it be anywhere not nearer the hole? With the latter I can see that this would allow dropping at the start of the bunker so that the next shot does not need to negotiate the bunker, instead go around it.

We plumbed for the first option, was it correct?

Thanks.


----------



## DCB (Feb 28, 2010)

Definatley marked as GUR and with the appropriate local rule on display in the clubhouse stating this situation ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2010)

I think under 25-1 it's one club length from the nearest point of relief so there is no need to worry about the line between the ball and and the pin. I think that is only for a penalty drop.If a bunker has been deemed GUR there is no penalty. However if it had gone into the bunker and it was in play, relief would have to have been from the water and dropped in the bunker or dropped under penalty outside the hazard


----------



## Leftie (Feb 28, 2010)

Within one club length of the NEAREST point of relief, not nearer the hole i.e. nearest point to where the ball lay in the GUR where FULL relief can be taken when the ball is dropped.  

The fact that it is a bunker is irrelevant.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats what we did Nearest point of relief not nearer the hole thereby leaving the bunker inbetween the ball and the pin. 

Phew thats a relief (no pun intended).

cheers.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 1, 2010)

You need to know whether your club has any local rules pertaining to GUR. It's actually OK to play from GUR unless stated in the local rules.

In which case if your ball was in water then you get relief from the water but not outside the bunker.

The only time (as far as I know) that you can drop outside a bunker without penalty is when the club insists that you take full relief from GUR or basically states that certain bunkers are out of play.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. The club did make clear beforehand that some bunkers are marked GUR and that you can (must?) drop out.

My question is really to ascertain where exactly to drop because if the rule is not properly known or executed you could drop the ball out of the bunker in a position where you no longer have to go over it to hit the green but around it instead (still keeping not nearest the pin in mind).

I think its been answered with "nearest point of relief". Meaning you cant go back to the start of the bunker (could be for arguments  sake a really long bunker say 100 yds.), you must drop out "sideways" or whatever the closest exit is out of the bunker.

This isnt that important when you are dealing with fairway bunkers but if its a tricky bunker close to the green its the difference between making your opponent chip over the bunker as opposed to chipping alongside it.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 1, 2010)

I think its been answered with "nearest point of relief". Meaning you cant go back to the start of the bunker (could be for arguments  sake a really long bunker say 100 yds.), you must drop out "sideways" or whatever the closest exit is out of the bunker.

This isnt that important when you are dealing with fairway bunkers but if its a tricky bunker close to the green its the difference between making your opponent chip over the bunker as opposed to chipping alongside it.
		
Click to expand...

The 'nearest point of relief' is one of the most misunderstood and therefore abused terms in golf. There is no element of choice, you find where the point is then get your clublength from there. If NPR is in a bush, long grass or behind a tree then tough luck.

In the case of a greenside bunker the placement of the flag can have a massive effect on where "not nearer the hole" is in relation to the ball and the bunker. It can mean that on two different days the place to drop may be completely different even though the ball came to rest in the same spot.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 1, 2010)

This isnt that important when you are dealing with fairway bunkers but if its a tricky bunker close to the green its the difference between making your opponent chip over the bunker as opposed to chipping alongside it.
		
Click to expand...

surely 'nearest point of relief' can take that decision away from you. If the nearest point is sideways you could evade the bunker entirely and opponents 'wishes' don't come in to it.


----------



## freddielong (Mar 1, 2010)

If it is marked GUR it is no longer a bunker, One club lengh nearest point of releif no penalty.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 29, 2022)

This happened to me recently and the guy marking my card (an old timer) insisted it was nearest point of relief from point of entry of gur area so I had to drop behind the bunker as opposed to the side which would of been closer to where the ball finished and more beneficial. This is an old thread so don’t know if this rule has changed.  At the time I was a bit miffed as it it put me in a tricky position and I’d always thought it was nearest point from where the ball finished.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 29, 2022)

The rule has not changed. "_Within 1cl of_ n_earest point of complete relief not nearer the hole_." Rule 16.1b


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 29, 2022)

rulefan said:



			The rule has not changed. "_Within 1cl of_ n_earest point of complete relief not nearer the hole_." Rule 16.1b
		
Click to expand...

So from where the ball crossed into gur or where the ball lies?


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 29, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			This happened to me recently and the guy marking my card (an old timer) insisted it was nearest point of relief from point of entry of gur area so I had to drop behind the bunker as opposed to the side which would of been closer to where the ball finished and more beneficial. This is an old thread so don’t know if this rule has changed.  At the time I was a bit miffed as it it put me in a tricky position and I’d always thought it was nearest point from where the ball finished.
		
Click to expand...

You were conned I'm afraid.


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 29, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			So from where the ball crossed into gur or where the ball lies?
		
Click to expand...

Where the ball lies.  Point of entry is not relevant for GUR.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 29, 2022)

LincolnShep said:



			Where the ball lies.  Point of entry is not relevant for GUR.

View attachment 44584

Click to expand...

So the long standing member and club captain who marked my card chose to make things difficult for me. 😂


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 29, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			So the long standing member and club captain who marked my card chose to make things difficult for me. 😂
		
Click to expand...

It would appear so.  There are lots of golfers who are adamant that they're right about a particular rule but they're not, or they are out of date.  Their handicap, length of time playing, or standing within the club has no bearing on whether they know the rules or not - but it can definitely stop other golfers questioning their 'authority'.

The lesson is, carry a rule book, or download the rules app, and check for yourself.  The quizzes on the R&A rules app are a great way to keep your knowledge fresh, as are the quizzes in the print version of GM.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 29, 2022)

LincolnShep said:



			It would appear so.  There are lots of golfers who are adamant that they're right about a particular rule but they're not, or they are out of date.  Their handicap, length of time playing, or standing within the club has no bearing on whether they know the rules or not.
The lesson is, carry a rule book, or download the rules app, and check for yourself.  The quizzes on the R&A rules app are a great way to keep your knowledge fresh, as are the quizzes in the print version of GM.
		
Click to expand...

Looking back I maybe could of played another ball then checked the rule after we finished.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 29, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			This happened to me recently and the guy marking my card (an old timer) insisted it was nearest point of relief from point of entry of gur area so I had to drop behind the bunker as opposed to the side which would of been closer to where the ball finished and more beneficial. This is an old thread so don’t know if this rule has changed.  At the time I was a bit miffed as it it put me in a tricky position and I’d always thought it was nearest point from where the ball finished.
		
Click to expand...

 and of course had you known the rule for sure back then you would have avoided an additional penalty for playing from the wrong place


----------

